# FP&L equipment in electrical rooms...help!



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 32 condo units in one building, each with their own meters. A rental resident experienced some kind of power surge that basically killed his microwave, ceiling fan and 4 surge protectors. The electrical room has the meters labeled for each apartment and there are 2 breakers under each meter. Apparently late on a Thursday night, the resident called the emergency maintenance number and my maintenance guy checked out the situation and went to Home Depot and bought 2 new breakers and installed them (no managers were available for him to ask and he just wanted to fix it and get it done). The resident wants to be reimbursed for the items that got fried. We asked if he had renter's insurance, which he does not. He said that FP&L said that burnt breakers are not their equipment and that it is our responsibilty as the condo association to replace the breaker and that it was our fault. This particular resident had FP&L install a new "digital" meter as something like this happened before and I guess they agreed to put the new style of meter in. Is it true that there are 2 types of electrical equipment; one that has the meter is FP&L's equipment and that the breakers on the meter "box" is NOT their equipment or resposibility? Thanks!


----------



## jar546 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, once again I am moving a thread to the more appropriate area.


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Once again, thanks! I promise I will do better next time!


----------



## beach (Mar 28, 2011)

Typically....The meter is theirs, the meter panel and breakers are yours. (they set their meter in your box)


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 28, 2011)

Makes sense!

Any where I can find that in writing, by chance?


----------



## beach (Mar 28, 2011)

Your electricity purveyor could probably put it in writing. It's usually just a given, because if you don't set a meter panel for them, they won't set the meter!


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 28, 2011)

bermudacaychic said:
			
		

> Any where I can find that in writing, by chance?


You can find anything here.

From FPL Standards.



> IV. SERVICE and METER CONNECTIONSA. Service Equipment
> 
> 1. General
> 
> ...


FWIW, sounds like the tenant lost a neutral.


----------



## beach (Mar 28, 2011)

I knew a knowledgable Floridian would have the answer!!


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2011)

** * * **



> FWIW, sounds like the tenant lost a neutral.


If so, ...whose is going to pay for all the damages ?  

** * * **


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 28, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * **If so, ...whose is going to pay for all the damages ?
> 
> ** * * **


OP needs to call a qualified sparky to find the failure. If it was on the FPL side more tenants would have experienced the same problem.


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

That is just what I was looking for! Thank you very much!! The breakers my maintenance guy pulled out were old and he said they were sparking when he went into the electrical room. I was just confused as to how it happened, and only to his unit. Do they just "burn out"? What would cause them to start sparking? No other tenants in 31 units had any such problem. He wants us to pay for the items that got fried... we are trying to figure out if we are liable if there was no negligence on our part... doesn't stuff like this just happen?


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

Exactly the reason I am looking for answers from all of you! I don't know if this stuff just happens due to age? It seems that yes we are responsible for maintaining the equipment but what type of maintenance can you do to prevent such things from happening? There was no severe weather that night... if he had renter's insurance the items would be covered even though he would still probably have a deductible but still.... are we really responsible for replacing the items??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 30, 2011)

> are we really responsible for replacing the items??


Do not commit to anything wait until you have a qualified electrician find the problem. If the tenant did loose a neutral why, did he have work done in his unit? Get the facts then work out a solution. Until then you still have an electrical problem.


----------



## bermudacaychic (Mar 30, 2011)

Very interesting! Good tip! Thanks for the info... I will def get an electrician out here... I do have my doubts about this dude...sneaky kinda guy...


----------

